# looking for Kinard Rosebud (Tilly)



## hihosilver (21 August 2013)

Any information on the whereabouts of Tilly 16.1 grey ISH believed to have been traded in to a Dealer called James Brogan near Pebbles. Lovely looking mare very talented and quirky. Any info on her appreciated.


----------



## cally6008 (16 November 2014)

bump for  hihosilver


----------



## hihosilver (16 November 2014)

Thank you xx


----------



## Elh2016 (2 November 2016)

Hi, we've just got her, she's fantastic. It would be great to hear more about her past. I have sent you an email on the horse tracing website with my contact details. Feel free to give me a call or text.


----------

